# Bio-filtration media. Which is the better?



## Aen

My brief research today tells me that the most popular bio-filtration media are Bio-Home, ADA Bio Rio, Eheim Substrat and Mr Aqua. I'd like to hear from you guys. Which is the best if price isn't an issue.


----------



## ed seeley

I've always used sintered glass media and have some Bio-home, but mainly use Siporax and JBL's version, Sintomec http://www.jbl.de/factmanager/frame_page.php?action=show&PageMode=2&IdType=2&Id=207

I originally chose them for their nitrate reduction claims, but keep using them as I find they last forever and seem to do a really good job for me. No idea if they have any effect on Nitrates really, though can't hurt!


----------



## eklikewhoa

I love Eheim media but have heard some amazing stories about ADA's line.


----------



## elaphe

I really like the ADA Bio Rio, but it has a tendency to "pack" in my filter. It is small and seems to slow the filter flow some. I currently have it mixed with some Seachem Matrix (about 70% Bio Rio and 30% Matrix). This seems to not "pack" up so easily.

I'm guessing that the packing is due to the low flow of the Eheim 2213. In a filter with a higher flow, it probably wouldn't do this.

BTW - once I switched over to Bio Rio, I don't get the thick slime on the top of my water. I'm not sure why, but I think Bio Rio has some charcoal in it?

Brian


----------



## hoppycalif

All bio media are things that have a huge surface area compared to their volume. They tend to be porous and rough surfaced. I really doubt that there are any measurable differences among the many that are available, and it wouldn't matter anyway, since the plants are the bio "filter" for planted tanks. The bio media are just a backup.


----------



## Aen

I just purchased an Eheim 2028 that comes with 2 x 3/4 filled trays of Substrat Pro, 300g BioHome (Red), 1L ADA Bamboo Charcoal. Should be good enough.


----------



## houseofcards

I personally like the Substrat Pro stuff compared to the Fluval. I haven't tried the ADA biomedia nor have I done any scientific experiments, but I do feel that Eheim is the leader in biofiltration based on the peformance of their filters at slower flow rates. 

I think the biomedia does become more important depending upon your setup. As Hoppy pointed out the plants are usually the main source, but in a sparcely planted setup or Iwagumi the efficiency of the filters "biofilter" plays a bigger role in keeping the tank clean.


----------



## Chuppy

Apparently for my case, Im using An eheim filter.. The subtrate is only ADA products... And it proved to me that is it every penny worth spent... 

my aquarium has never been in a better condition.. My next choice to the ADA Bio Rio is the Eheimm subtrat(the one shaped like balls).. well apparently My tank has been at its best conditions 'cause of the variety of ADA filter media used..( very pricey though) I had it layered with Bio-Rio 1st the topped off With ADA Bamboo Charcoal( This is best for long term usage as it will turn into bio filter after the carbon efect wears off and that will take well.. 7~8 months for an 80Liter Aquarium) And i did add a lil bit of ADA Tourmaline F.. and well with all that u will get the best water conditions...

the issue on filter clogging well.. it won't really take much effect if u do not over pack the Bio-Rio thats what i noticed.. The bamboo Charcoal will not clog at all and the Tourmaline needs only little space..

For further improvements add monthly sprinkles of ADA Bacter 100 in the filter and tank according to capacity.. also add ADA Penac P, ADA Penac W and Clear Super in the tank after the monthly filter maintainence....

p.S ADA for LIFE!( well at least the white Label products for now)


----------



## Chuppy

elaphe said:


> I really like the ADA Bio Rio, but it has a tendency to "pack" in my filter. It is small and seems to slow the filter flow some. I currently have it mixed with some Seachem Matrix (about 70% Bio Rio and 30% Matrix). This seems to not "pack" up so easily.
> 
> I'm guessing that the packing is due to the low flow of the Eheim 2213. In a filter with a higher flow, it probably wouldn't do this.
> 
> BTW - once I switched over to Bio Rio, I don't get the thick slime on the top of my water. I'm not sure why, but I think Bio Rio has some charcoal in it?
> 
> Brian


Yes i noticed it to have a little bit of carbon at initial phase..... It should be the powder from bamboo charcoal...


----------



## Aen

I chosed Bamboo Charcoal over NA-Carbon becaused Bamboo is much much lighter, that could only mean the greater porosity over NA-Carbon. Also heard that Bamboo Charcoal emits negative ions... true?


----------



## Left Coast DJ

+1 for Substrat Pro for bio filtration. For chemical, my favorites are Purigen and Seachem Matrix charcoal.

DJ


----------



## gheitman

I haven't tried anything but Seachem's Matrix and have been using that for more than two years. It has proven very effective for me and I haven't seen any signs of cloudiness in the water or buildup of film on the surface.

Each month when I clean the canister filter one of the things I do is lightly grind the media against each other in tank water to open up the pores. You should never have to replace the media if you do this.


----------



## elaphe

Aen said:


> I chosed Bamboo Charcoal over NA-Carbon becaused Bamboo is much much lighter, that could only mean the greater porosity over NA-Carbon. Also heard that Bamboo Charcoal emits negative ions... true?


NA-Carbon is better for new setups since it is supposed to be "more concentrated" (able to absorb more). After that runs until your ammonia stops, then pull it out and put in Bamboo Charcoal. When it quits absorbing, it works like bio-media. The if you need any water polishing, you can just put in some fresh Bamboo Charcoal.

That's the basic rundown that I got from Jeff on the two. I'm planning on this for my new 60-P.

Brian


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Seachem Matrix and Seachem purigen gets my vote, but then I am partial to Seachem products.


----------



## helgymatt

What is ADA Bio-Rio and Biohome?


----------



## Left C

helgymatt said:


> What is ADA Bio-Rio and Biohome?


Bio-Rio: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=26_41&products_id=140

Algarde Biohome: http://www.animal-house.co.uk/cgi-b...ltration_media_biohome.html#a1815_2d#a1815_2d
http://www.aquatics-direct.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=164&categoryID=88


----------



## kwc1974

I use the Ehiem only because it came with the filter.
Probably lazy of me but oh well. It works and given me no reason to change.


----------



## rs79

I use plastic souring pads from the dollar store. I think they're about a quarter each. They seem to work as well if not better than any fancy expensive media I've tried.


----------

